# MERM sections to skip



## bph (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi,

I am starting a bit late to study for the upcoming april PE exam. I passed the EIT/FE with only a couple weeks to study, and I only studied the most important sections, which saved time.

I would like to do the same for the MERM for the PE, but I know it will be much harder, and I will have to work hard, but also need to spend time on only the most important things.

I would very much appreciate comments on the least important chapters to study (what to skip or only go over quickly).

I will be doing the afternoon depth on machine design.

Thanks,

BPH


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 8, 2009)

bph said:


> Hi,I am starting a bit late to study for the upcoming april PE exam. I passed the EIT/FE with only a couple weeks to study, and I only studied the most important sections, which saved time.
> 
> I would like to do the same for the MERM for the PE, but I know it will be much harder, and I will have to work hard, but also need to spend time on only the most important things.
> 
> ...


The PE exam is not like the FE exam. Most people wouldn't be able to just pick up the MERM with a few weeks to study and be able to pass.

That said, when I was studying for the PE exam I started with I believe Ch 14 and went through around Ch 60 or so. I think the only chapter I studied much beyond 60 was the engineering economics chapter.

I also suggest working many problems from the MERM problems book, the three 6 minute solutions books, and both the Lindberg and NCEES sample exams. All those books have differents types of problems that will help you on the exam.

Good luck!


----------



## bph (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I know I have my work cut out for me, and my have a tough time passing, that's why I want to concentrate on the most critical stuff. My study plan is based to a large extend of what I have learned other have done from this board.

Thanks again,

BPH


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 9, 2009)

I took the HVAC depth so I may not be the best to help, but I would say study the sections that you feel the most UNcomfortable with. If you have a handle on MD, but not on thermo or HVAC focus on those.

Good luck!


----------



## HVACstevie (Mar 9, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> I took the HVAC depth so I may not be the best to help, but I would say study the sections that you feel the most UNcomfortable with. If you have a handle on MD, but not on thermo or HVAC focus on those.
> Good luck!


I'm going to suggest the opposite. Find the subjects you know the best and study them until you're a pro. That way when you take the test there will be a good 20-30% that you're sure you got right in a short amount of time. Then become familiar with the basic concepts in the rest of the book.


----------



## buick455 (Mar 9, 2009)

I will be taking the same exam this Spring and this will be my second attempt.

How and what you study depends on you knowledge of each subject that is on the exam and how well you take exams.

I studied 300 hours for the October exam and found this was not enough for me. I have about 160 hours in since January and still feel another 150 hours is needed. This will be a total of 600+ hours but not everyone needs this to pass.

If you have the time I would suggests at least performing the sample problems in each chapter to get familiar with the topics.


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 9, 2009)

The introduction in the MERM gives an outline with recommended chapters to study, and those which can be omitted, since they will not be represented heavily on the exam. This is the approach I took last April. As far as I remember, I was not surprised by any major subjects on the exam that the MERM introduction recommended I skip. Concentrate on those that will be represented heavily. Good luck.


----------



## buick455 (Mar 9, 2009)

Matt-NM said:


> The introduction in the MERM gives an outline with recommended chapters to study, and those which can be omitted, since they will not be represented heavily on the exam. This is the approach I took last April. As far as I remember, I was not surprised by any major subjects on the exam that the MERM introduction recommended I skip. Concentrate on those that will be represented heavily. Good luck.



I have the 12th edition of MERM and I do not see this anywhere other than the statement that you should cover all the areas. This is under "What should I study". It would be handy if they had the chapters by depth but that maybe hard to do as even the Depth questions have mixed disciplines.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 9, 2009)

buick455 said:


> I have the 12th edition of MERM and I do not see this anywhere other than the statement that you should cover all the areas. This is under "What should I study". It would be handy if they had the chapters by depth but that maybe hard to do as even the Depth questions have mixed disciplines.


I can't speak specifically on the MERM, I know in the CERM (previous editions) there was a section in the introduction that gave an approximate breakdown of what subjects would be covered on which exam. I took the Transpo depth, and since I knew that structural questions would only be covered limitedly in the morning section i decided to focus the majority of my study time elsewhere, even though it seems about half the CERM is dedicated to structural topics. I don't know the breakdowns on the mechanical exams. I would be surprised if there weren't some sort of information either in the MERM or on the NCEES website about what subject matter may be covered though.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 9, 2009)

did you check here?

http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/#material


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is the introduction portion I was referring to from the 11th edition. The subject areas should still apply, although I don't know if the chapter numbers are still accurate.


----------



## bph (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks, That's a good guide. I missed it when I looked over the intro, but now I see it is also in the MERM 12 ed.

BPH


----------



## buick455 (Mar 11, 2009)

Matt-NM said:


> Here is the introduction portion I was referring to from the 11th edition. The subject areas should still apply, although I don't know if the chapter numbers are still accurate.



This is a course outline and covers basically every chapter in the MERM. It does not distinguish between the three depths which was asked for. Its not like you can skip Statics if you are taking the fluids depth but maybe you do not need to cover each section. That is the guide that was being looked for but does not exist in the MERM.

I am following the course outline but I started in January. For me, to read every word and work every problem it will take about 3.5 months or about 320 hours+-.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 11, 2009)

buick455 said:


> This is a course outline and covers basically every chapter in the MERM. It does not distinguish between the three depths which was asked for. Its not like you can skip Statics if you are taking the fluids depth but maybe you do not need to cover each section. That is the guide that was being looked for but does not exist in the MERM.
> I am following the course outline but I started in January. For me, to read every word and work every problem it will take about 3.5 months or about 320 hours+-.


3.5 months and 320 hours of studying is about what it takes to pass the PE in my opinion.


----------



## bph (Mar 11, 2009)

I see from the MERM course outline the was posted earlier, the following chapters are not covered in a typical 14 week course:

2 Drawing

13 Inorganic Chemistry

21 Numerical Analysis

60 control systems 2nd chapter

61-68 Plant Engineering

70 Engineering Law

71 Engineering Ethics

72 Engineering Registration

I just crunched all the numbers from NCEES exam question % (ME breadth and depth in Machine design), and then applied these % to the MERM chapters and came up with a study schedule. It will be hard to pass I know, I started to study today, but have been collecting books, resources etc for the last few weeks.

I do appreciate everyone's input.

BH


----------

